# Walmart Hyper Parts



## Rusthound (Sep 24, 2021)

I had a new aluminum Hyper Wally World frame and a few other pieces. So I did a little metal work with my dimple dies and some rattle can of off white paint and this is what I ended up with.  I'm going to put it in the box of my  59 Studebaker pickup.


----------



## JRE (Sep 25, 2021)

Nice this one is going in the back of my 67 Chevy C10


----------



## Rusthound (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice bike but a 67 C10 is a great truck


----------



## JRE (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks.


----------

